# problemas de conexion

## mrtnfs

hola, necesito un poco de ayuda, recientemente cambie el módem por uno que me dio la compañía que me brinda el adsl (antel). me dieron un módem/ruter (funciona como las dos cosas), viene con un firmware modificado por antel, por lo que no puedo hacer mucha cosa con el (ni siquiera puedo abrir puertos..). 

de todas maneras ese no es mi problema mas grande, mi problema es que la conexión tiende a ser muy muy lenta cuando uso el browser, aveces sucede que si abro 3 o 4 pestañas a la misma vez las ultimas quedan en blanco, como si no cargara e incluso llega a tirarme un error 137 (que la pagina no esta disponible o algo así..). otras veces no abre las paginas y tengo que interrumpir la carga de la pagina y actualizar, y otras veces simplemente anda lento. algo raro es que a la hora de mirar un vídeo o descargar algún archivo baja a la velocidad que debería bajar, y el vídeo lo carga a la velocidad que debería hacerlo.. el problema es solo para navegar..

nunca toque nada raro con respecto a las redes, tengo instalado kde y uso el networkmanager de kde.. uso chromium pero también tengo problemas con firefox

en otras computadoras de la casa el adsl funciona regularmente bien, pero mucho mejor que en mi pc, probé ubuntu desde el live cd y parecía bastante bien.. así que me parece que es un problema de mi SO.. alguien me puede ayudar con esto? por lo menos guiarme un poco para saber por donde comenzar a buscar

gracias

----------

## Arctic

Estas usando iptables ???? Eso te ocurre solomente con ese router ????

----------

## mrtnfs

no, no estoy usando iptables, y con el ruter anterior no me sucedía..

----------

## cohone

 *mrtnfs wrote:*   

> hola, necesito un poco de ayuda, recientemente cambie el módem por uno que me dio la compañía que me brinda el adsl (antel). me dieron un módem/ruter (funciona como las dos cosas), viene con un firmware modificado por antel, por lo que no puedo hacer mucha cosa con el (ni siquiera puedo abrir puertos..). 
> 
> de todas maneras ese no es mi problema mas grande, mi problema es que la conexión tiende a ser muy muy lenta cuando uso el browser, aveces sucede que si abro 3 o 4 pestañas a la misma vez las ultimas quedan en blanco, como si no cargara e incluso llega a tirarme un error 137 (que la pagina no esta disponible o algo así..). otras veces no abre las paginas y tengo que interrumpir la carga de la pagina y actualizar, y otras veces simplemente anda lento. algo raro es que a la hora de mirar un vídeo o descargar algún archivo baja a la velocidad que debería bajar, y el vídeo lo carga a la velocidad que debería hacerlo.. el problema es solo para navegar..
> 
> nunca toque nada raro con respecto a las redes, tengo instalado kde y uso el networkmanager de kde.. uso chromium pero también tengo problemas con firefox
> ...

 

Usas aplicaciones p2p mientras navegas?

Si el router tiene wifi... has descartado que alguien más esté conectado?

----------

